# Help! How do I press main and pocket print separately?



## Marc68 (May 22, 2015)

This is for all the clever clogs out there. Hopefully you can assist me in a work-around.

I'm a newby to sublimation pressing, so all ideas appreciated...

I have an order to print cycle Jersey style shirts with a short zip going from the neck to breast.

Client wants the team logo as a full print on the front, which I can position below the zip, but also a pocket print of a business logo on the breast to the left side of the zip.

I have a flat swing-away platen (around 32cm x 38cm press area)

I can't do both prints on a single pressing.

My idea is to press the main design first, the reposition the shirt so that the left-side breast area sits over the back-left corner of the base plate, then swing the platen approx 270 degrees counter clockwise on its stem, and press it down over that corner of the base plate.

I can imagine this is not a recommended manoeuvre, but is it a practical solution to my predicament, and what problems does it present?

... or am I missing a more simple way to achieve this double printing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Actually, I think you got it figured out on your own. you wanna keep the zipper off the press if you can. especially if it's plastic. I applied heat to many plastic zips with no issues and then had a client supplied shirt weld the zipper shut. I always avoid the zip now


----------

